# Screen printing machine?



## Vdy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm just getting started in the screen printing business and I have been looking over all sorts of different machines. Now I have to wonder which machine would be best for starting the screenprinting business.

I've narrowed it down to M&R and Antec Legend, but I'm still not sure which one to purchase. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't think you can go wrong with either of those brands. They both have excellent reputations. 

The best thing to do is look for a show that you can attend and see the machines in person before you buy. Who knows, you might even get a great show deal on one.


----------



## Vdy (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for your advice. I will go to the ISS show on Sept to see if I can get a good deal on either of the machines.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

At the Show if you can try to talk with Tim Foreman or Richard Hoffman of M&R. I have nothing but M&R in my shop and love their equipment. Service and Tech Support has been spot on. Good heavy press with great micros.

Make sure your press has side clamps rather than a rear clamp, youll be glad you spent the extra money (if any)


----------



## Vdy (Jun 23, 2007)

Thank for your reference to M&R. I am getting ready to attend the Alanta ISS show in Sept.

Do you think I could meet Tim or Richard there?

I feel that the M&R machine is good, but the Antec Legend also looks good too. I'm confused since the Antec salesperson told me the M&R is heavier than the Legend by 500 lbs. He said that "when doing a long run job it will make you feel very tired easily." M&R has the Tri-Loc Registration System, but the Legend has double lock registration. Also the Antec price is a little bit cheaper then the M&R. The downside of the Antec Company is that they don't have all the supplies we would need to start up. We would basically have to find another supplier. 

I am a beginner in the Screen printing business. And I don't want to start with a wrong machine. It's really hard to make a decision as to which one is suitable for me.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Manual Printing Press purchase*

Consider Lawson. They have a brick & mortar branch in Marietta a few miles North of the show, have several levels of press, offer 'kits' you could assemble yourself and are a full service supplier. Lawson offers free training to equipment customers at their monthly 2 day Textile Tech class. 

Other suppliers like Freedom Screenprint Supply and Nazdar SourceOne are mere miles from the show. You will see them all at the show

It is normal to purchase equipment through a local supplier rather than a manufacturer. You need to make friends with the local supplier. They are the people that will troubleshoot your problems and teach you so screen print.

Where do you live?


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

Vdy said:


> I'm just getting started in the screen printing business and I have been looking over all sorts of different machines. Now I have to wonder which machine would be best for starting the screenprinting business.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to M&R and Antec Legend, but I'm still not sure which one to purchase. Suggestions anyone?


Can you please post 

M&R link
Antec Legend Link

I am new too and looking for a machine as well....


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

M&R Companies, Amscomatic, Nuarc
not sure on the Antec. I get emails quite often so if ones come my way Ill post their link. More than likely you can find their link here.
http--screenprinters.net-links.php


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Duran said:


> Can you please post
> 
> M&R link
> Antec Legend Link


Both manufacturers have brand specific forums on the screenprinters.net site, that competes with this site.

Antec in Virginia
Company Info


----------



## Vdy (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of you give me so much infromation on different brand of manual press, next week I will attend Atlanta ISS show to see if I can find a good press and a good deal. I apperciated all your help .


----------



## Vdy (Jun 23, 2007)

Please could anyone tell me whats the differenr between these exposure system. 
Single Point, Flourence or Black Lite seires? And which one is good for a beginner.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Lamp systems differences*

Single point, uses a single lamp, so the light creates excellent hard sharp shadows of the positive.

Fluorescent lamps are long and diffused, so they create poor shadows. That's good for office work, but not the best for making screens. They are very low powered compared to single point lamps and are rarely seen greater than 40 watts. Remember, the 40 watts is the energy IN, not out.

Black light is a description of Ultra Violet light, also called Black Light. Many companies make Black Light fluorescent lamps, usually with a code BL in the part number. UV-A light energy is the invisible spectrum below violet, from 350 nanometers to 420 nanometers.

Search these forums for: 
fluorescent and single point and black light and UV


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

interesting..  thanks for all the info


----------



## Vdy (Jun 23, 2007)

thank you the infromation about the exprosure unit. I also looking for a dry screen cabinet, any tips for me to find a good one?


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Vdy,
You are going to have to do the leg work and research the equipment that best suits your needs, space, budget..etc.
All that anyone can give you here is there opinion - that does not mean they are using the machine that is right for you.

Saying "I am new to screen printing which press is best to buy" is like saying "I just got my drivers licence, which car is best to buy".

Everyone will have their own opinion based on their experience.

Some will say to buy an SUV while others will tell you to buy a geo metro.
I drive a Honda CR-V and it's great. It gets me from point A to point B and it's good on gas. Should you get a Honda CR-V? No, you can get a H2 Hummer and it will still get you from point A to point B - just with alot more room, bells and whistles. Someone else can tell you that pick up trucks are great and others will say motorcycles do the job just fine.

You have to figure out what is best for you by checking out the machines yourself and thinking about which one will be best for you. Also, keep in mind that every manufacture will tell you that there systems are the best.
So, do some research and find out which is best for you. 

By the way - I really do drive a Honda CR-V and it's great.


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

ok...is Vastex a good press? it seems very solid


----------

